# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Compra de cebollas blancas tamaño jumbo

## Marita

Estimados: 
Buscamos proveedor de cebollas blancas, tamaño jumbo (bola de billar) con capacidad de despachar sacos de 20 a 25 kg. enmallados. El volumen frecuente sería de 30 TM cada dos días. Necesito precios puestos en chacra. 
Saludos
MaritaTemas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de cebollas peruanas crecen 22% en primer trimestre Artículo: JNUDRP a favor de limitar el tamaño de la propiedad de las tierras Artículo: Exportación peruana de cebollas frescas aumentó 64% entre enero y mayo del 2011 Artículo: Exportaciones de cebollas frescas crecen 255.8% en primer semestre Artículo: Adex considera injustificada aplicación de salvaguardas ecuatorianas a cebollas peruanas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados: 
> Buscamos proveedor de cebollas blancas, tamaño jumbo (bola de billar) con capacidad de despachar sacos de 20 a 25 kg. enmallados. El volumen frecuente sería de 30 TM cada dos días. Necesito precios puestos en chacra. 
> Saludos
> Marita

 Hola Marita: 
¿Es para mercado local supongo?, ¿o necesitas para exportar?... ¿Y durante cuánto tiempo necesitas que se te provea de cebolla?, para ver si te consigo algún proveedor. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

Hola Bruno: 
Es para un proveedor local que va a exportarlas. Por tanto, requerimos que se cumpla con estas especificaciones y la compra será local. La frecuencia de despacho sería de 30 TM por cada dos días.  
Gracias anticipadas. 
SAludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Marita conozco un colega que tiene sus campos por el centro del país, dame datos de contacto para enviarle.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Te voy pasando el teléfono de la única empresa de la Expoalimentaria 2010 que aunciaba entre sus productos de exportación, cebolla blanca: 440-2526 y 440-2322. No sé exactamente si sólo exportan dicho producto o si también lo producen, porque no he tenido tiempo de ponerme en contacto con ellos. LLámalos a ver qué te dicen al respecto. 
Además, esta semana voy a ponerme en contacto con un productor de cebolla de cañete -si no mal me acuerdo- que cultiva cebolla blanca también. Me parece que ellos también exportan su cebollas, pero al menos sé que es un productor y que es muy bueno en lo que hace (porque fui a filmar su campos y la cantidad de cebolla que había era impresionante). Te confirmo si podrían proveerte cuando logre hablar con dicha persona. 
Saludos; y cuando sea urgente presióname un poco para ver si logro ayudarte alguna vez.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo Marita: 
Conversé con la persona que te comenté que es experta en el cultivo de cebolla (roja, amarilla y blanca), y me comentó que el precio actual por el producto que pides es de US$0.40 ó US$0.45 por Kilo puesto en chacra, más el 5% que yo pido por mi trabajo como intermediario, que habría que negociar para ver quién cubriría ese costo en caso les interese la propuesta. 
Él actualmente tiene su producción comprometida, pero me comentó que si tenía excedente de producción, me lo podría vender siempre y cuando se trate de un negocio serio. Además me comentó que sí me podría contactar con productores que tienen en este momento cebolla blanca para vender, porque él recién empieza a cosechar en 20 días. 
Saludos y cualquier consulta me avisas. 
Bruno

----------


## IMPEXPATESCH EIRL

Estimada Srta. Marita:
Buenas Tardes, Ante todo reciba mis cordiales saludos y nos presentamos soy William Torres Gerente de IMPEXPATESCH EIRL actualmente estamos exportando cebolla amarilla o blanca a EU en todos los calibre y presentacion de mallas que requieran,tenemos producto para abastece su requerimiento .Ofrecemos precios competitivos .Tengo entendido que requieres precio en chacra
Agradecere te comunicaras conmigo al cel.: 997977164 o email personal :impexpatesch@hotmail.com
Esperamos concretar este negocio. 
Atte.
William Torres Martínez

----------


## Marita

Hola William: 
Ok. El pedido inicial lo había solicitado hace mucho para un exportador local. De todos modos, estoy buscando mercado para tu oferta. De tener alguna respuesta o preguntas al respecto te las hago saber. Esperemos encontrar muchos interesados. 
EStamos en contacto. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## CYSAC

Hola William, 
Mi nombre es Mariela Mendoza, estoy interesada en la cebolla blanca, mi requerimiento actual es de 3ton/mes hasta finales de año.
Requerimos el producto en mallas de 50kg.
Calibre: grande y mediano
Enviar precio puesto en chacra y precio puesto en Trujillo.  gracias,
Mariela Mendoza
Cel.949161168
email: cysac@live.com

----------

